# Need help re-creating a few Synth Sounds from Kenny Loggin's "I'm Free"



## ag75 (May 30, 2019)

Can anyone tell me how to recreate the bass (38 sec) and the lead sound (55 sec)?



More specifically how to get the LFO to filter through the bass sound like it does on the recording. I'm pretty limited in my knowledge of synth programming.

There seems to be a filter on the synth lead as well at 55sec. How close could I get to re-creating these sounds with the following synths:

Re-Pro 1
Re-Pro 2
Diva

and all of the Logic Synths.

Really appreciate any help.


----------



## Chandler (Jun 2, 2019)

I think the bass at bass at 0:38 is actually a real electric bass through a flanger. 

The lead synth could be a few things, but it sounds to me like a saw wave heavily filtered with a lowpass. I'm guessing it might have an envelope controlling the filter frequency with a long attack. It also sounds like it has a lfo controlling the pitch to create vibrato. Also tons of reverb. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## ag75 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks! This got me headed in the right direction. Appreciate it!


----------

